# Road maps



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2012)

Does anuone have any old road maps, subway maps etc they no longer want as I want to wall paper the bathroom in them.

Or if there is anyone in the USA who is a member of AAA maybe they would consider sending me some of thos free road maps that they dish out!.

Any contributions gratefully received, I will of course cover postage costs.


----------



## 14teeth (Aug 10, 2012)

Are you lost already?


----------

